# question about a tshirt printing partner ... partnering with a screen printer, how does it work? How is it split?



## dsclothing (May 12, 2008)

Hello, at the moment I'm looking maybe to partner up with a printer. I am a clothing designer/website designer. I'm wondering what the split costs would be? 

1.) If I had the shirts printed at cost (what it costs the printer to have the shirts printed at, shirts would be provided by me)

I'm still looking to partner up as well. Let me know what further details I may need. Already have DBA, resale etc.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

So you want a printer to print shirts for you at cost? Why would they do that? They are not making any money. In fact, they would be losing money.


----------



## dsclothing (May 12, 2008)

Partner.....


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

dsclothing said:


> Hello, at the moment I'm looking maybe to partner up with a printer. I am a clothing designer/website designer. I'm wondering what the split costs would be?
> 
> 1.) If I had the shirts printed at cost (what it costs the printer to have the shirts printed at, shirts would be provided by me)
> 
> I'm still looking to partner up as well. Let me know what further details I may need. Already have DBA, resale etc.



I don't understand, either. Why not just outsource?

Do you mean to ask what the split of sales/profit would be?? 

The way your question is worded, why would a printer offer to split your costs with you? 

Everyone is in business to make money. Maybe I don't understand your question the way you worded it.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm with you on this one Kelly.

He thinks he's going to find a printer to do work at cost, in hopes that he sells enough shirts that they can split the profit. What he fails to recognize is that no established printshop business would take on the risk of doing free work when ALL of their other clients PAY them for their work. That would be a first class ticket to bankruptcy.

He can mock me all he wants, but I'm not the one trying to justify a ridiculous business model. Eventually he will realize he will need to pay a printer to do the work.


----------



## dsclothing (May 12, 2008)

All I'm looking for is an expirenced printer in the t-shirt business to do some business with, I'm not looking to do any of the following that you say.

Thanks for your time son


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

funny stuff. good luck to you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thread Note:*

Some inappropriate comments have been removed from this thread. Sometimes, we take a wait-and-see approach to a thread. In this case, some comments have gone too far and been removed.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

dsclothing said:


> All I'm looking for is an expirenced printer in the t-shirt business to do some business with, I'm not looking to do any of the following that you say.
> 
> Thanks for your time son



This has been discussed on the forum before. Most screen printers on the forum do feel the way Tim explained it.

In some cases, a new start up will want to ask a printer to print at cost, and take a portion of the sale after the sale is completed. 

I will look for the threads for you. I know I have seen them. Comments reflect such things as, why should a screen printer risk that there won't be any sales, they are nervous placing their portion of the income in the hands of a new less experienced business, because now the sales lies in the marketing and selling ability of the other person, etc.

Most screen printers are in business to screen print. If they provided the service of screen printing, they want to be done and paid for it. The rest is up to you. It's a much cleaner transaction for them. 

I believe, imo, this is what Tim was trying to relay. In the meantime, I'll go try to find some of those threads for you to check out some great back threads on the topic, just for informational purposes.


----------

